
Best HN Android App? - lsiebert
So I know there is no official HN Android app, but I'd love a good one.  I'm looking for something that can, in order of importance.<p>Let me read the site and links
let me read comments
let me sign in and comment
let me post to HN<p>I ask because my current HN application now totally fails to show points or let me view comments, much less make them.
======
ayers
I started out with this app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ifdefined....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ifdefined.hackernews&hl=en)

Then I switched to
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jazzychad....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jazzychad.hn)

After awhile I found that it didn't always connected and I would have trouble
getting news items or comments. So I switched back to the first app and have
been pretty happy with that ever since. I have never used it to post comments
but I use it all the time to view comments and it works very well for that.

------
dag11
I have been happily using this one for a couple of months:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)

It's pretty good for consumption... but only pure consumption. (i.e. no
commenting, submitting, or voting).

------
Xyzodiac
I love the UI/UX of this one
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5haXJsb2Nrc29mdHdhcmUuaGFja2VybmV3cyJd)

~~~
onlyup
I use this one too. It works well (Galaxy S2).

------
luv2code
I use <http://www.ihackernews.com> on my phone. it works great.

------
saket123
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.glebpopov.hackernews&feature=also_installed#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwNCwiY29tLmdsZWJwb3Bvdi5oYWNrZXJuZXdzIl0).

No content creation.but I religiously use it for content consumption.

------
PythonDeveloper
Chrome. ALL the HN apps I've found pretty much suck compared to the browser.

~~~
bookwormAT
same here. I found only one app that provided search (which I need), and that
one had a poor UI.

Chrome on the other hand works great. The only problem I have is that voting
is not convenient.

